# Pelos céus da Madeira



## Rog (3 Mai 2008 às 13:27)

Umas fotos de hoje de manhã: 

















ontem à tarde:


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2008 às 14:03)

Padrões muito bonitos nessas nuvens


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mai 2008 às 15:37)

Fotos espectaculares Rog!

A primeira até faz lembrar aquele Sol Africano dos documentários


----------



## rbsmr (3 Mai 2008 às 15:39)

Muito bonitas!


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Mai 2008 às 21:36)

*Belas fotos   *


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mai 2008 às 22:40)

boas

belas fotos mais uma vez 

abraços


----------



## iceworld (5 Mai 2008 às 01:11)

Bela maneira de começar um dia!!


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2008 às 10:48)

Por terra, mar e céu... A Madeira é mesmo impressionante


----------



## MSantos (5 Mai 2008 às 18:57)

Mais uma boa contribuição fotografica. Gosto especialmente da primeira foto  parabens Rog


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mai 2008 às 23:23)

Mais uma vez muito boas Rog


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2008 às 23:56)

Fotos espectaculares


----------

